# New User titles



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

I decided to change the user titles. Some people didn't like the "Nissan newbie", "know it all" and "Nissan expert" titles because they felt the titles were undeserved. In hindsight I agree they aren't the best ones I could have come up with.

Anyway, this is what I've changed the titles to for now. I've tried to select titles that are fairly generic and won't offend anyone.

NissanForums Newbie: 0-9 posts
Sorta-Newbie: 10-24 posts
Nissan Enthusiast: 25-249 posts
Nissan Fanatic: 250-499 posts
Nissan Addict: 500-999 posts

You'll know what happens at 1000 posts when someone gets there. 

I'm open to suggestions on additional titles I could add.


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

Scott said:


> *I decided to change the user titles. Some people didn't like the "Nissan newbie", "know it all" and "Nissan expert" titles because they felt the titles were undeserved. In hindsight I agree they aren't the best ones I could have come up with.
> 
> Anyway, this is what I've changed the titles to for now. I've tried to select titles that are fairly generic and won't offend anyone.
> 
> ...




unemployed.............LOL


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

1500...I spend to much time on here


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

> You'll know what happens at 1000 posts when someone gets there.


I bet I can take a guess.


----------



## 00sentra (May 23, 2002)

youre begging for post whores.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

00sentra said:


> *youre begging for post whores. *


Possibly, but if any show themselves they'll be shown the door.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

I think that people with twenty something posts should be differentiated from people with over a hundred or two. Just my thoughts but I am only saying this cause I like your new ideas and I wanted to offer some help. Damn, I just broke the 100 post mark and you take my better status away by degrading it and mixing it with the new postr's.LOL oh well, I like being a nissan enthusiast better than sorta-newbie anyways. I'm just playing with you (sorta) and I like you new approach much better!


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Well, I would like to add at least another title in between sorta-newbie and Nissan enthusiast. I just couldn't think of another.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

How about Guff Talking Work Slacker?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Scott said:


> *
> 
> Well, I would like to add at least another title in between sorta-newbie and Nissan enthusiast. I just couldn't think of another.  *


Why not get user input?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> *Why not get user input? *


That's what I'm trying to do! No one seems interested. Correction: no one has offered any "serious" suggestions.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I think the rank thing is stupid personally. Just because someone has posted more than another makes him no more an expert of anything which is why I like that Nissan Addict thing... Some other forums I think let members write whatever it is they want under their name (which I know we have to wait like 6 months) but I think it's a good idea because it's no longer a rank but a way to personalize your account.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

James said:


> *I think the rank thing is stupid personally. Just because someone has posted more than another makes him no more an expert of anything which is why I like that Nissan Addict thing... *


I agree completely... personally I would prefer to do away with user titles, post counts, and avatars. But the majority of people appear to want those features, and they can be kind of nice... I did end up uploading an avatar myself. As to the old user titles, I simply never gave it much thought when we were initially configuring the board since it was such an insignificant detail by comparison.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I think it's fine right now... I haven't seen what happens when you get above 1k posts but it better not be "Nissan God"...


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

James said:


> *I haven't seen what happens when you get above 1k posts but it better not be "Nissan God"...  *


Hardly... 

Nothing that nice.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

How about "Needs a Job"?

On the serious note, can you base these titles by the Posts/day count vice the number of posts? IE if someone posts above 8 or 7 posts per day is automatically dubbed post whore?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Lol

I won't say that can't be done. However it would require rewriting portions of the software. VBulletin bases user titles simply on post counts.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Besides, what if those 7-8 posts a day are actually helpful to the community? Hmm?? I don't think those people should be punnished at all. Perhaps we should go with the same plan that was on b15sentra.net, the off topic posts should not count towards post count. Although I figure that shouldn't matter untill we actually get some post whores that we mods don't smack down.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

is 1000 posts something like: 
"Nissan Guru"
or 
"Nissan King?"
Id be a fan of Being called a Guru. Its such a cool word.

-Nick


----------

